# cavity evaluation device during mastectomy



## Bemcg1957 (Mar 21, 2008)

I am trying to figure out if the insertion of a cavity evaluation device during the mastectomy or lumpectomy is billable or is inclusive w/procedure.  Because the patient returned to the physicians office a week later, with the dx of breast ca, so a balloon catheter was put in its place for mammosite radiation???


----------



## rlacasse (Jun 29, 2010)

*Ced*

According to the CPT assistant if placing an expandable catheter device at the time of a partial mastectomy, code 19499, Unlisted procedure, breast, should be reported in addition to the appropriate mastectomy procedure code.

Code 19296, Placement of radiotherapy afterloading balloon catheter into the breast for interstitial radioelemnt application following a partial mastectomy, includes imaging guidance, on date seprate from partial mastectomy, should be reported for the exchange of the cavity evaluation device with the insertion of a radiotherapy afterloading balloon catheter that is performed on a separate date from that of the breast excision. I hope this helps.


----------



## acf7575 (Aug 15, 2017)

*CED CPT Assistant Article*



rlacasse said:


> According to the CPT assistant if placing an expandable catheter device at the time of a partial mastectomy, code 19499, Unlisted procedure, breast, should be reported in addition to the appropriate mastectomy procedure code.
> 
> Code 19296, Placement of radiotherapy afterloading balloon catheter into the breast for interstitial radioelemnt application following a partial mastectomy, includes imaging guidance, on date seprate from partial mastectomy, should be reported for the exchange of the cavity evaluation device with the insertion of a radiotherapy afterloading balloon catheter that is performed on a separate date from that of the breast excision. I hope this helps.



CPT assistant article data:   
Year: 2009  
Issue: December  
Pages: 9-15  
Title: Bonus Feature 

A. Farmer, CPC​


----------

